
Stackoverflow uses html tables for layout, what now - 135711
I was surprised when I checked the source of a question page on Stackoverflow and found many nested html tables used for layout.<p>The last 20 years or so I thought it was wrong to do so.<p>Is this opinion outdated?
======
setra
I find this hilarious because normally you get 10000 responses about not using
tables or iframes if you post a question there that involves them.

------
marxidad
It's still not a good idea to use tables.

~~~
135711
Why would they do it if it had any real disadvantages?

------
CryoLogic
It's also written in .net, which some people on SO will suggest against due to
the closed source ecosystem.

------
draw_down
If Stack Overflow jumped off a bridge, would you follow them?

------
znpy
Same is for HN.

~~~
135711
Cool. Thanks for pointing that out

